# عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة للتجار



## ملح الدنياا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
عسل الشوكة لفقر الدم والتهاب المفاصل والقولون والقرحة

إخواني أعضاء هذاالمنتدى الرائع 
يوجد لدي عسل طلح قطفة جديدة وهو من نوع شوكة 
عسل الطلح (الشوكة) :
الطلح بري من الأشجار الشوكية وهو منتشر في بطون الأودية وفي جميع جزيرة العرب وأشجاره لها أهمية عظيمة للنحل كمصدر للغذاء وهناك حوالي 18 صنف من هذه الأشجار في المملكة العربية السعودية ولون عسله أحمر غامق يميل إلى السواد له رائحة ونكهة مميزة ويدعى عسلها بعسل الشوكة .
-استخداماته العلاجية :
عسل الشوكة من أحسن الأعسال لمعالجة:
-القرحة- والقولون 
-والكحة- وأمراض الحلق -
-يعالج الصفار -وعلاج لفقر الدم
الروماتيزم والتهاب المفاصل
الأمراض الجلدية (الأكزيما ,البهاق"البرص" ,الصدفية, الثعلبة)
الأورام السرطانية ,التهاب الكبد الوبائي بي وسي 
, ويعتبر من الأعسال الممتازة لمعالجة الجروح والحروق وبصفة عامة ممتاز للجهاز الهضمي .

نسبة السكروز3,4والنسبة المسموح فيها 5%ونسبة الإنزيم10

كما نضيف الرقية بالقرآن الكريم للعسل حسب رغبة الزبون 
وهذه صور لبعض منتجاتنا من عسل الشوكة بالشمع 






السعر 300 ريال
(غير متوفر)
وهذه صورة لبرطمان من العسل الصافي بدون شمع





السعر320 ريال فقط 

ويوجد لدينا تحليل من مختبر(جودة العسل )ويضهر نسبة الإنزيم في العسل 10 ونسبة السكروز 3,1 وهي نسبة ممتازة حيث أن الطبيعي 5% وهي أقل من النسبة المسموح فيها بالعسل

وهذه صورة لمنحلنا الجوال الذي يجوب الأودية والشعاب بحثا عن الشجر المفيد كشجر الطلح والشوك والسمر والسدر












عسل الطلح
بشرى لزبائننا الكرام وصلنا الآن عسل الطلح الصافي وهو ممتاز لعلاج الكبد ولا يرفع السكر (مناسب لمرضى السكر) وقوي ولا يرفع السكر بإذن الله مناسب لمرضى السكر لأن السكروز فيه نسبة قليلة إن لم تكن معدومة
السعرالكيلو 390ريال 
عسل السدر :




عسل السدر التهامي
السعر 390 ريال 
سدر الصمان (التنهات ) الفاخر 
السعر390 ريال
يوجد بالشمع 
السعر (350) ريال للكيلو

سدر جبلي فاخر ثقيل القوام (منشط فعال)




السعر 390 ريال 
والنصف كيلو 200 ريال

فوائد عسل السدر العلاجية :
عسل السدر يعالج الآتي :
-الأورام السرطانية -التهاب الكبد - الصفار - الضعف العام وفقر الدم وأمراض الشيخوخة - الاكتآب 
- السحر والعين - الإدمان - أمراض العيون (المياه الزرقاْء) - مسهل لعملية الطلق ومابعد الولادة 
-مقوي جنسي -أمراض الجهاز الهضمي والقولون - فقر الدم - الحلق والكحة - أمراض القلب والشرايين ويعتبر مقوي للقلب -

علاج لتورم الكبد والاستسقاء- وأمراض الكلى- وعسر البول ويعالج الهنود بالسدر أمراض القرنية وإزالة المياه الزرقاء من العين كحلاً بالعين .

كما يتوفر لدينا غذاء ملكات طبيعي 100% وسعر العلبة 10 جرامات 50 ريال 


كما يتوفر لدينا عكبر طبيعي 
صورة لإحدى طلبياتناقولوا ماشاء الله تبارك الله 




للطلب والحجز اتصل على جوال0548212090
الآن حمل واستمع إلى محاضرة الشيخ عبد المجيد الزنداني (معجز الشفاء) وهو يتكلم فيها عن العسل والطرق الصحيحة لاستخدامه والإعجاز الإلهي للشفاء في العسل سبحان الله 
اضغط على الرابط التالي : 
http://www.alqrafi.com/sound/11.mp3http://www.alqrafi.com/sound/11.mp3

للطلب الاتصال على جوال 0548212090أومن خارج المملكة 00966548212090 على الخاص
نتشرف بزيارتكم لموقعنا على الشبكة العنكبوتية وإبداء رأيكم حول منتجاتنااضغط على الرابط
العسل غذاء وشفاء*
قالوا عن منتجاتنا
من السعودية :






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سبارتن
> 
> 
> الله يجزاك خير يابوصالح على العسل الطيب وهذا تقيميي :
> ...



وهذه شهادة من العضو النصراوي وفقه الله وبارك فيه :


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النصراوي
> صراحة العسل السدر اللي وصلني اخي الكريم ماشاءالله ممتاز وطعمه رائع على كثر ماجربت العسل غير كذا انه وصلني بمدة وجيزة





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النصراوي
> 
> العفو ومن المفترض أني اوجه لك الشكر على نبل أخلاقك أخي الكريم واسترجاعك الملبغ الزائد حتى ولو كان المبلغ قليلاوالنعم بالقصمان ارتاح بالتعامل معهم


 
و


> هذه شهادة أخرى من العضوة الكريمة (ولع) بارك الله فيها وكل الشكر لها ولجميع الإخوان الذين غمرونابفضلهم وأبو إلا أن يقولوا شهادة حق :





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولع 2008
> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك اخي الكريم على حسن تعاونك وصدقك في التعامل
> العسل وصلني وهو جدا رائع
> ...


وهذه الشهادة من أخوي الغالي الغريب من خميس مشيط أبى إلا أن يشهد شهادة حق أسال المولى أن يجزيه خير الجزاء وأن يشفيه من كل داء وبلاء وأن يصلح له ومن يقرأ النية والذرية:





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة $الغريب$
> وصل العسل يأبو صالح وأسأل الله العلي القدير أن يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب العسل مافيه أي كلام
> وهذه شهادة من أبو محمد من الرياض m3ax وجهك أبيض يأبو محمد وجزاك الله خير ومعرفة الرجال مكسب ياابن الاجواد :


 



> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m3ax
> 
> بــــيـــّض الــــلــــه وجــــــهـــــك
> ...


 




وهذه شهادة من الأخ /أبو محمد من دولة قطر الشقيقة بارك الله فيك ياأبو محمد واكثر من أمثالك وافي ياأبو محمد :




> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة qatar800
> 
> 
> ...


 
وهذه شهادة من الأخت أم يزيد مرة اخر ى بارك الله فيك ياأم يزيد واكثر من أمثالك :


> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام يز يد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ...


 



من الإمارات العربية المتحدة



وهذه شهادة من دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ومن الأخ/ هاشم (بومحمد) حياك الله أخوي هاشم وماهو مستغرب على أهل الإمارات الطيبة والوفاء :



> الإحترافية في التعامل والالتزام الدقيق بموعد التوصيل، حيث أنني استلمت الطلبية (في الإمارات) خلال يومين من الطلب.
> 
> نوعية العسل ممتازة والطعم مستواه فوق المتوقع وخصوصا عسل الطلح و عسل السدر الوصابي.
> 
> ...


 


وهذه شهادة من أخوي إماراتي 707 مطر:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إماراتي707
> السلام عليكم والرحمه
> حبيت ابشرك ان الطلبيه وصلت والصرااحه ماااعليها كلااام كل شي اوكي
> والاهل ماشاء الله عيبهم (عجبهم) العسل ومدحوووه
> ...



وهذه شهادة من الإمارات ومن االأخ حكومة :


> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حكومه
> السلام عليكم يا خوي
> كيف الحال انا اليوم استلمت العسل
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حزن العالم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخ أبو صالح كيف الحال ؟
> 
> ...


 
وشهادات من دولة قطر الشقيقة: 
وهذه شهادة من الأخ بوحسن من دولة قطر وفقه الله لكل خير والنعم والله بالعنابي :



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بو حسن
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> ...


 

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بو حسن 




بوحسن


وهذه شهادة من الأخ /أبو محمد من دولة قطر الشقيقة بارك الله فيك ياأبو محمد واكثر من أمثالك وافي ياأبو محمد : 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,, الاخ أبو صالح.. يشرفني اني اول من طلب عسل من دولة قطر وابشرك العسل وصل حسب ماهو مطلوب والتغليف جدا ممتاز وهدايك رائعه ,, الله يوفقك ويرزق الرزق الحلال . 
بالنسبه للعسل صراحه ماجربته لاني صايم وبعد الفطور ابشر راح احط تقيمي ولو ان من النظره الاولى ورائحة العسل تبين انه 100%


ومره اخرى بالتوفييييق


[/quote]


----------



## ملح الدنياا (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه
ارفع الموضوع فقط


----------



## tjarksa (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

ياليت تفيدني عن اللي يعلق القالون هل فعلا حقيقي ؟؟


----------



## ملح الدنياا (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه
ارفع الموضوع فقط


اخوي ياليت تدق وتستفسر اكثر


----------



## ملح الدنياا (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه
ارفع الموضوع فقط


----------



## ملح الدنياا (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه
ارفع الموضوع فقط​


----------



## ملح الدنياا (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه
ارفع الموضوع فقط
​​


----------



## ملح الدنياا (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه
ارفع الموضوع فقط
​


----------



## ملح الدنياا (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه

ارفع الموضوع فقط


----------



## ملح الدنياا (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه
ارفع الموضوع فقط


----------



## ملح الدنياا (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه
ارفع الموضوع فقط


----------



## ملح الدنياا (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه
ارفع الموضوع فقط​


----------



## ملح الدنياا (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه
ارفع الموضوع فقط​


----------



## ملح الدنياا (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: عسل سدربري بالشمع وصافي وسدرجبلي وعسل طلح فاخر وعسل شوكة جبلي وعروض جملة رائعة لل*

انا مجرد مسسوقه

ارفع الموضوع فقط


----------

